# New to Forum - Ruby/London



## Ruby/London (Jun 2, 2018)

Good morning everyone

I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes at the beginning of May with an HbAlc of 48.  I have been looking at various options to try and reduce this.  Started off quite positively, confident that I would be able to reverse this by changing my diet.  I am trying a low carb diet but struggling a bit.  I decided to self test to monitor my progress but have a fasting bg level of around 8.4 most mornings and really struggle to get a decent blood sample to use with the monitor.  I have looked at Michael Moseley's blood sugar diet and I am taking a stepped approach.  Week 1, I didn't worry about calories but concentrated on reducing carbs.  Week 2 I moved to reducing calories.  Week 3 I am craving carbs and cheating myself by sneaking bread, (my weakness), back into my diet.  Week 4 and I am feeling demoralised and continually exhausted. My GP has booked my on a DESMOND course and I am attending next week.

In changing my diet, breakfast was my weakest area and I have changed my croissant and flat white coffee for low carb Fage 0% Greek yogurt  (approximately 3.0g grams of carbs per 100g) and a small helping of raspberries and blueberries.   I have also restricted my fruit intake to a couple of pears a day. I tend to have omelettes for lunch and fish/chicken choices for dinner. I thought these were sensible choices but I am now wondering if my sugar intake from the yogurt and fruit is holding me back?  At my request, the GP has agreed to hold off prescribing meds for 12 weeks to allow me to make some changes - same for blood pressure, which is also very high, so I am keen to make some progress.

I realise I need some chums and would appreciate sharing advice with others who are living well with this condition and a bit of mutual support and strategies if/when times get hard.

All best,
Ruby


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Ruby, welcome to the forum  Please don't despair! It's still very early days for you and it does take some time for your body to adjust to the changes you are making, so patience is the key  Think of it as a marathon, not a sprint  How did your diagnosis come about? The HbA1c you quote is very much on the cusp of a diagnosis, so hopefully it will not take radical action to get yourself below that threshold 

Good to hear that you are testing, it really is the best method of discovering what works for you and what doesn't, and building up experiences of how things might change throughout the day. Keep a food diary, recording what you ate, levels before and two hours after, and the amount of carbohydrate (in grams) in everything you eat and drink. Don't worry, you won't have to do this forever, but it will give you a good overview of where your particular problems and tolerances may lie. At this stage, please don't be over-concerned about the numbers, nothing drastic is going to happen to you if you get some high numbers whilst you assess things - it's all about gathering information so you can move forward 

I would highly recommend reading Maggie Davey's letter and also getting a copy of the excellent Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These are both very positive guides to these early months, what you should expect, and how to improve things  For a good explanation of the logic behind efficient and effective testing, I suggest you read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S .

You've already made a good, positive start!  What about exercise? Is there any activity that you could build into your daily schedule, that you would enjoy? A brisk walk each day, especially shortly after eating, can be the easiest thing, and effective in reducing your post-meal levels - you'll feel fitter and healthier too! Whatever you can manage will be helpful as it will make your body more sensitive to the insulin it is producing and improve your blood sugar control  Regarding the morning readings - are you taking these immediately on waking, or after you have been up and about for a bit? Levels will often start to climb as soon as you get up as you body readies itself for the day to come, so if you only test a little while after getting up, the reading may not be entirely representative of how they have been overnight. It's a good idea to test before bed also, for comparison with the morning readings.

As I said earlier, at this stage you are looking for information, so try not to worry too much about the numbers themselves, in time you will understand them better and what they reflect  Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will be more than happy to help


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 2, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes at the beginning of May with an Hb1Albc of 48. I have been looking at various options to try and reduce this. Started off quite positively, confident that I would be able to reverse this by changing my diet. I am trying a low carb diet but struggling a bit.


Ruby you've only been diagnosed a short time so don't despair with the results you've produced so far...it's a good start...as for diet I suggest you have a look at the recipe thread & the 'What did you eat yesterday' thread for some ideas on which are the best foods to lower your blood sugars...diabetes is confusing at times what I would tolerate fairly well may not suit you...and vice versa...one of the best ways is to try different foods...test before eating...then two hours afterwards...the expected rise we are looking for is no more than 2-3mmols prior to eating...I still eat bread...high protein bread lower in carbs...Burgen Bread again lower in carbs...I personally avoid low fat foods which tend to have added sugar to enhance the taste & use full (good) fat yoghurt...it is a steep learning curve &.can seem insurmountable...most of us feel like that initially...it does get easier to manage & understand so give yourself some time...better not to rush...the book recommended is a must...Type Two The First Year will answer so many questions for you...dispel some of the myths surrounding T2...you can preview it on Amazon before deciding to buy it...or borrow it from you library...if you have any questions post them here...there are many experienced type 2's who will be more than happy to give you the benefit of their experience...there are so many low carb alternatives you can make at home without too much difficulty...give yourself some leeway...find a routine that is sustainable long term...you will get there...good luck.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 2, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes at the beginning of May with an Hb1Albc of 48.  I have been looking at various options to try and reduce this.  Started off quite positively, confident that I would be able to reverse this by changing my diet.  I am trying a low carb diet but struggling a bit.  I decided to self test to monitor my progress but have a fasting bg level of around 8.4 most mornings and really struggle to get a decent blood sample to use with the monitor.  I have looked at Michael Moseley's blood sugar diet and I am taking a stepped approach.  Week 1, I didn't worry about calories but concentrated on reducing carbs.  Week 2 I moved to reducing calories.  Week 3 I am craving carbs and cheating myself by sneaking bread, (my weakness), back into my diet.  Week 4 and I am feeling demoralised and continually exhausted. My GP has booked my on a DESMOND course and I am attending next week.
> 
> ...



Hi Ruby, it can be very hard and we all understand and are behind you with this. Low carb yoghurt for breakfast is fine but be careful about too much fruit. I’d be more inclined towards protein for breakfast to fill you up (I like boiled eggs and low carb toast). There’s too great a tendency to cheat if we are hungry.

You’ve got the right motivation and don’t despair if you have bad days. Just over 3 yrs on I have weak days but get back to it the next day. Good luck and hope the course helps. The book by Dr. David Cavan, ‘Reverse your diabetes’ really helped me at the beginning.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your lovely replies.  I also have Meniere's and have had a bad bout this week, so I guess that is just adding to my malaise.

Northern, my GP sent off for a test because my blood pressure was really high.  My cholesterol came back high, too. I only went to see him about a minor ailment.  Given that is was borderline, I was feeling very optimistic about reducing it.  My main concern was getting my blood pressure down to a reasonable level from a systolic average of 175, monitored over 24 hours. I have a step counter and I am averaging about 6,000 steps a day, in and around work.  Can't really do park walking at the moment because the pollen triggers my Meniere's and the air quality in London has been really bad this last few weeks.

Bubbsie, delighted  to hear there is such a thing as low cal bread and will certainly be checking that out.

Amigo, I agree that hunger can be a saboteur and think I may have gone in too hard on the low carb front.

I will check out the reading you have all recommended and work at a steady pace.
At the end of the day a few minor health markers is not something to get depressed about and I am fairly healthy in all other respects.

Thank you all, very much ... it feels good to be part the Forum


----------



## Jeandp (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Ruby and welcome. LOVE your name! Well it sounds like you are doing just fine, you are certainly on the right track. I would opt for full fat greek yogurt though, and as Bubbsie says Burgen bread is an option for a sandwich, I just use one slice and fold over. It's only £1 at Asda at the moment.

Be sure to ask if you have any questions or just want a chat.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you Jeandp, It's great  to receive feedback that I am on the right track.  I was just a bit thrown by higher morning readings than my original test result - but I will follow Bubbsie's advice about the timing of my fasting test. 

Low carb bread is a revelation but I guess we only know what we need to know when we need to know it. 

I know I felt under pressure to make some progress before going back to GP later this month for follow up tests.  As I mentioned, he has agreed 12 weeks to bring about some improvement before he wants to move to meds if nothing has changed.

Thanks for tip about full fat yoghurt


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 2, 2018)

Welcome Ruby. It sounds like you are making a great start and doing everything right. You'll find loads of help and recipe ideas on here. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you Adele

... Just popped on to say I had a better day today after connecting with Forum members and looking through some of the threads.

... Discovered Peter's Yard sourdough crackers - life may not have to be that tragic after all!
... Started reading Diabetes 2: The First Year - the joy of kindle books.  Sent off for Strong Women Stay Young from Amazon.
... Made courgette and parmesan soup for lunch.  Fish and greens for dinner.  Yogurt and fruit for breakfast.  ...Decided against pear snacks.
... Balanced out cals and carbs and totalled approximately  1,000 cals to 45 carbs.
... Managed to complete 3 bg tests an hour or two after eating: 6.6, 6.3 and 6.4 - lowest yet.
... BP still skyhigh and tinnitus ringing louder than Bow Bells but feeling happy with progress today.
... Thinking of starting a monthly Sunday walking group in Central London to improve on fitness.  Someone gave a book of historic walks in          London and I might just try them out.

Thank you everyone for being so welcoming, supportive and inspiring


----------



## Amigo (Jun 2, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Thank you Adele
> 
> ... Just popped on to say I had a better day today after connecting with Forum members and looking through some of the threads.
> 
> ...



Ruby, I’ve suffered tinnitus for years too and feel your pain. You may find once you get your levels down and the b/p under control, it will ease considerably. I certainly hope so. Well done on today’s results


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 3, 2018)

Interestingly, since receiving my T2 diagnosis, I am questioning some of the symptoms that had previously been put down to Menieres, such as dizziness and tinnitus.

Ok, I'm seeing a bit of a pattern here.

Morning readings seem to problem area. I wake up feeling sluggish, lethargic and depressed and it takes a tremendous amount of willpower to get the day going. ...marked change from last night. Changed my testing routine a bit.  Got up, fed the cat, put some washing on, emptied the dishwasher and brewed some tea while I settled down to take fasting bg level.  The result was 8.7. I am not sure how to tackle this and would appreciate any feedback/insight anyone can offer.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 3, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Interestingly, since receiving my T2 diagnosis, I am questioning some of the symptoms that had previously been put down to Menieres, such as dizziness and tinnitus.
> 
> Ok, I'm seeing a bit of a pattern here.
> 
> Morning readings seem to problem area. I wake up feeling sluggish, lethargic and depressed and it takes a tremendous amount of willpower to get the day going. ...marked change from last night. Changed my testing routine a bit.  Got up, fed the cat, put some washing on, emptied the dishwasher and brewed some tea while I settled down to take fasting bg level.  The result was 8.7. I am not sure how to tackle this and would appreciate any feedback/insight anyone can offer.


Ruby most members take their waking BG as soon as they get up...some even take it while still in bed...I've never managed that I always forget to take my testing kit with me...as soon as our feet hit the ground our BG will start to rise...so if you can I would recommend taking it as soon as you get up before moving about too much...you may see a real difference...waking numbers are an indication of where we start the day...overall it's really about how your body reacts to what you eat throughout the day...what spikes your BG...how you react to that...often the waking numbers are the last to come down...it's fairly common.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Interestingly, since receiving my T2 diagnosis, I am questioning some of the symptoms that had previously been put down to Menieres, such as dizziness and tinnitus.
> 
> Ok, I'm seeing a bit of a pattern here.
> 
> Morning readings seem to problem area. I wake up feeling sluggish, lethargic and depressed and it takes a tremendous amount of willpower to get the day going. ...marked change from last night. Changed my testing routine a bit.  Got up, fed the cat, put some washing on, emptied the dishwasher and brewed some tea while I settled down to take fasting bg level.  The result was 8.7. I am not sure how to tackle this and would appreciate any feedback/insight anyone can offer.


Hi Ruby, as soon as you start to wake in the morning your liver will naturally start to release extra glucose into your blood in order to give you an energy 'boost' to start the day. The problem when you have diabetes is that the normal mechanisms to keep your levels within range don't kick in, hence your levels continue to rise. My levels can rise 2-3 mmol/l in the 5-10 minutes after getting up (I know this from using something called a Freestyle Libre, which provides a continuous reading of your levels). As such, the reading you are seeing after washing the cat, feeding the dishwasher etc.   probably doesn't reflect your level overnight. This is a well-known phenomenon in diabetes and is referred to as Dawn Phenomenon. Try taking your meter to bed with you and testing the very first thing


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks, Northerner,  I will try that and drink more water in the mornings to try and clear the sluggishness, after testing.  So many new changes from my carb loaded, sedentary lifestyle!

Cats looking worried and the dishwasher has just burped

New mantra: Keep going, keep positive ...


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 3, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Thanks, Northerner,  I will try that and drink more water in the mornings to try and clear the sluggishness, after testing.  So many new changes from my carb loaded, sedentary lifestyle!
> 
> Cats looking worried and the dishwasher has just burped
> 
> New mantra: Keep going, keep positive ...


Ruby you could also try a small snack right before bed...a little protein/carbs...possibly a handful of nuts or a small piece of cheese...that can sometimes help with the DP.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

Welcome Ruby


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you Hobie

Thanks Bubbsie,  all great tips and I never need an excuse to eat!


----------



## Drummer (Jun 3, 2018)

Low carb eating is a very powerful tool for lowering blood glucose, but unfortunately you do have to eat low carb foods whilst on it - bread and a couple of pears would not really qualify as low carb.
However - your Hba1c is only just in the diabetic range, I am sure that rather than trying something drastic, simply altering your food choices will do the trick - maybe find some of your old shopping receipts and thinking about your normal daily menu will give you a clue about the changes you could make to reverse the problem.
Substituting lower carb veges for potato and a 'protein' bread for the 'normal' stuff might be all that it takes to turn things around - a check on sugar intake might be needed, though many people don't eat or drink that much sugar and their problem is the intake of all those 'healthy' carbs. The main culprit is fruit, as fructose is stored in the liver - but there is also a lot of fructose syrup used in processed foods - because it is cheap, mainly, and that makes our fruit intake all the more problematic.


----------



## Brando77 (Jun 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Ruby, I’ve suffered tinnitus for years too and feel your pain. You may find once you get your levels down and the b/p under control, it will ease considerably. I certainly hope so. Well done on today’s results


Yep, I had irrigation to my ears before diagnosis and they warned me about getting tinnitus thru it, they were right. Got worse with high bg and bp but now getting better with meds and low readings.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 3, 2018)

My main aim is to reduce bg and lose weight so I can get my blood pressure down and low cal seems the best option.  I tried Atkins, Drummer and just couldn't get along with it.  If I go too low carb I feel really awful.  I am looking at IF and the 16/8 option.  I really don't like low carb breakfasts, so skipping it won't be a problem. My 8 hour window for eating will be 11am to 7pm, which seems manageable but might just sneak in low cal, low carb protein snack just before bedtime to target DP.  I am hoping a combination of fasting and low cal helps kick start the weight loss.

Brando, I ended up with tinnitus and a diagnosis of Menieres after a viral infection and a right pain in the backside it has been.  It can disappear for months but a cold, chocolate or food allergy sets it off.  It's tree pollen at the moment.

Waves to Lucy - hi to you, too

Thank you to everyone, I have learned so much this weekend


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 3, 2018)

welcome to the Forum Ruby. I love the Greek yoghurt 3 grams per 100g too.  You may want to have a look at the recipes section. There is a lovely Flaxseed Loaf put up by Mark Parrott.  I enjoy that for breakfast with an egg sometimes and then yoghurt with nuts and seeds or sometimes leave the yoghurt for an after lunch dessert.  

Testing is very important to see what suits you.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you, Maz.  All the feedback, information and support this weekend has been amazing and motivating!


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 4, 2018)

I am not surprised you have found this Forum so helpful.  It has also proved very valuable to me too.  I was diagnosed pre-diabetic a couple of years ago as an "incidental" finding. I was taking part in medical research and was found to have a high fructose level in my blood.  Researchers alerted my GP who did hba1c and found it high.  I did not need to lose weight but changed my diet, lost weight but the hba1c went up a bit again before coming down.  it went back to normal but it has crept back up again unfortunately.  

GP is not sure why as I am underweight now.  He thinks it may be increased insulin resistance due to my age but not really sure.  Will check again in one year.  Meanwhile, I will battle on. 

It is very important, as posters have said, to test what suits you.  I, for example, found the 3% Fage yoghurt you mentioned has lower sugar and carbs than any other, including full fat ones but that is where I shop and may not be the same everywhere.  What suits one person does not suit another so it is important to check what suits you.  I get on OK with yoghurt and love it for breakfast.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 4, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> I am not surprised you have found this Forum so helpful.  It has also proved very valuable to me too.  I was diagnosed pre-diabetic a couple of years ago as an "incidental" finding. I was taking part in medical research and was found to have a high fructose level in my blood.  Researchers alerted my GP who did hba1c and found it high.  I did not need to lose weight but changed my diet, lost weight but the hba1c went up a bit again before coming down.  it went back to normal but it has crept back up again unfortunately.
> 
> GP is not sure why as I am underweight now.  He thinks it may be increased insulin resistance due to my age but not really sure.  Will check again in one year.  Meanwhile, I will battle on.
> 
> It is very important, as posters have said, to test what suits you.  I, for example, found the 3% Fage yoghurt you mentioned has lower sugar and carbs than any other, including full fat ones but that is where I shop and may not be the same everywhere.  What suits one person does not suit another so it is important to check what suits you.  I get on OK with yoghurt and love it for breakfast.



Hi Maz, I was informed that I was pre-diabetic a couple of years ago and was told to be careful because of my previous experience when I was pregnant.  With my child bearing years well and truly behind me, I didn't take much notice.  I think it would be helpful for more education at the that stage, rather than a cursory nod.  Still, I am where I am and getting on fine, apart from bruised finger tips.


----------



## CathyB (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome Ruby


----------



## Glenys (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi Ruby, I was recently diagnosed Type 2 in April this year controlled by diet Hba1c of 58 . O boy it is certainly a learning curve isn't it? like you I have had a few blips and positive success,s in reducing my blood sugar level or changing my way of eating.
My blood sugars have come down from the high 7's (Fasting) then 6's (mostly 6's now) but have had two 5's in last week. A couple of things I have noticed is that my bs on going to bed are very often lower then the morning fasting bs, which has been a little frustrating especially when daytime ones are either normal or nearly if I dont over indulge on the carbs. i  test before and after meals and it has taught me what spikes my blood sugar.
I have reduced my carb input a lot, I suffer with cravings for chocolate and a few other goodies but have been looking at items just as yummy to replace them with and to be honest I have found them (mostly). I am totally gobsmacked  at how versatile Cauliflower is, previously could take it or leave it on a roast dinner, but love it as mash  with sausages, or as rice with curry.

best wishes

glenys

PS forgot to say am losing weight


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2018)

Glenys said:


> A couple of things I have noticed is that my bs on going to bed are very often lower then the morning fasting bs, which has been a little frustrating especially when daytime ones are either normal or nearly if I dont over indulge on the carbs.


This is far from uncommon - your BG levels will start to rise as soon as you raise your head from the pillow. I hadn't realised just how pronounced this can be until I started wearing Freestyle Libre sensors, which give a continuous reading of your levels. It's all part of the 'Circadian Rhythm' - your liver constantly releases glucose into your bloodstream to supply energy for your heart, lungs, brain, digestive system etc. when you are not eating, and this reduces as you sleep (when you need less energy) and increases as you begin to wake  Having a little something to eat 'switches off' this morning boost as your body realises you are no longer in 'starvation mode'


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 6, 2018)

I had never heard of this Northerner until I joined the Forum and I had wondered why, on occasions, my morning bgs were higher than when I went to bed.  Are the freestyle libre sensors very expensive?  I would be interested in one as I think it would be good to see how the bgs fluctuate during the day. I know it is no use asking my GP as I am pre-diabetic and they don't provide anything for Type IIs any more now as they think the 3 monthly hba1c is sufficient. Only trouble with that though is you need to know what foods you can eat and what you cannot or need to eat less of.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> I had never heard of this Northerner until I joined the Forum and I had wondered why, on occasions, my morning bgs were higher than when I went to bed.  Are the freestyle libre sensors very expensive?  I would be interested in one as I think it would be good to see how the bgs fluctuate during the day. I know it is no use asking my GP as I am pre-diabetic and they don't provide anything for Type IIs any more now as they think the 3 monthly hba1c is sufficient. Only trouble with that though is you need to know what foods you can eat and what you cannot or need to eat less of.


Unfortunately the Libre sensors are quite expensive - they work out at £25 per week, plus the one-off cost for the scanner. They are now available on the NHS, but with generally very strict criteria for getting one. They certainly do provide you with lots of information though, even after several years of being pretty well-controlled I discovered some quite surprising things when I started wearing them. Can't afford them all the time though, so just get them when there is something going on that I'd like the extra information for. They are particularly useful when you are on insulin as you can be pre-warned of a low blood sugar and take action before it hits.


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ouch!!! Don't think I will be asking my GP for one of those.  I know I would not get it anyway.  yes, that is a bit expensive.  May try one if I cannot get the hba1c down below 42 at next test in one year.  Will continue testing myself and trying new foods and battle on.  If it does not work I  may try a libre for a while just to see what is happening.

I can't talk GPs into doing test in under a year as guidelines state only once a year unless diabetic or borderline diabetic which I am not.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 6, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Ouch!!! Don't think I will be asking my GP for one of those.  I know I would not get it anyway.  yes, that is a bit expensive.  May try one if I cannot get the hba1c down below 42 at next test in one year.  Will continue testing myself and trying new foods and battle on.  If it does not work I  may try a libre for a while just to see what is happening.
> 
> I can't talk GPs into doing test in under a year as guidelines state only once a year unless diabetic or borderline diabetic which I am not.


At the moment Abbott the manufacturer are not taking on any new customers. Though you can register for when they resume.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Sorry I have been bad at welcoming new people these last few days.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 12, 2018)

Waves to Glorraine, You've had a baby shower to organise!  Hope all is going well


----------



## Drummer (Jun 13, 2018)

I managed very well with an ordinary meter with cheap strips, testing two hours after starting to eat just to make sure I was not going over 8 mmol/l once I was settled on no food with over 10 percent carbs. That solved all problems very quickly.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 29, 2018)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and encouragement and to share my good news.  I had a call from my GP this morning to tell talk to me about the results of my A1C test.  I have dropped from 48 to 38 in 5 weeks, and she said she was staggered by the result and wanted to know how I had achieved it.  I took a deep breath and told her that I had followed a regime of low carb, intermittent fasting and self testing and had recently added in vitamin supplements .  She was a bit taken a back about the self testing but said she couldn't argue with the results. I have been prediabetic for years and these results are the lowest they have ever been.  I told her how important self testing had been in controlling bg - as emphasised on the DESMOND programme.  We discussed the DESMOND programme and I mentioned that the diet information could benefit from being reviewed.  I also told her how important the Forum and  had been in helping me along and getting me on the right path.  

I still have work to do on my blood pressure and some newly diagnosed raised ESR levels, which need to be monitored and I need to maintain the dietary changes in order to stay out of the danger zone. I also need tomake friends with my fitbit -  a present for my birthday last year, which reminds me daily of my failure to complete 10k steps! 

We ended the call with the GP saying she was going to try low carb diet on herself and I gave her the details of Dr Jason Fung's book, The Diabetes Code. She told me to carry on doing whatever it was I was doing and that we will review everything in 4 months.  I must admit,  I feel a bit staggered after that call and truly thankful for the welcome, guidance and support I received here.  I know that I would have struggled to get to a handle on this without the Forum.  I also know I was lucky that this was picked up very early.  I rarely visit my GP and only made an appointment because of a pulled muscle in my neck that was lingering on to long. 

I hope I can still hang out with you folks here on the Forum to keep learning


----------



## Alister (Jun 29, 2018)

Sounds to me like you have a good GP, one who will listen & not just spout NHS dogma blindly


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 29, 2018)

Oddly, my GP surgery is in chaos and going through a merger.  The senior partner retired the practice nurse told me they are on the school equivalent of "special measures."  I have only been with this practice for 2.5 years after moving to the area and have only seen a GP three times.  The first time, I was prescribed a medication that had been discontinued two  ears previously (well spotted by the pharmacist).  My call this morning, and my original testing, were carried out by locum GPs filling in short term; but good medicine travels and hopefully our conversation may help someone along the line  I am looking for a new GP practice, however.  My son, is 10 months post op for a heart valve replacement and his follow up with the practice hasn't been great.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and encouragement and to share my good news.  I had a call from my GP this morning to tell talk to me about the results of my A1C test.  I have dropped from 48 to 38 in 5 weeks, and she said she was staggered by the result and wanted to know how I had achieved it.  I took a deep breath and told her that I had followed a regime of low carb, intermittent fasting and self testing and had recently added in vitamin supplements .  She was a bit taken a back about the self testing but said she couldn't argue with the results. I have been prediabetic for years and these results are the lowest they have ever been.  I told her how important self testing had been in controlling bg - as emphasised on the DESMOND programme.  We discussed the DESMOND programme and I mentioned that the diet information could benefit from being reviewed.  I also told her how important the Forum and  had been in helping me along and getting me on the right path.
> 
> I still have work to do on my blood pressure and some newly diagnosed raised ESR levels, which need to be monitored and I need to maintain the dietary changes in order to stay out of the danger zone. I also need tomake friends with my fitbit -  a present for my birthday last year, which reminds me daily of my failure to complete 10k steps!
> 
> ...


That is excellent news @Ruby/London !  Of course you can still hang out here, we're happy to have you as a member, and good for you for telling it straight to the GP about how you have achieved such great results  Keep up the good work and keep learning (the learning bit never ends, you learn something new every day )


----------

